# Whitewater River



## Cheese (Apr 16, 2004)

Does anyone fish the Whitewater River on the Ohio side? 
Where are the access points?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I started fishing the Whitewater River last year. Public access is not very easy to find! I have been putting in at the VFW near Harrison, but I think that it may be in Indiana (I purchased an IN license just in case). Some old drunk guy gave me permission to park at the VFW, and I have not had any problems. However, it is a very difficult place to put in a kayak (20 feet of chunk rock at a 75-degree angle). I know that Morgan canoe will allow you to launch, but they are much further upstream in Indiana. Im looking for a pair of access points to do a float (Im tired of paddling upstream).


----------

